# another passport thread



## Friktus (Jan 7, 2013)

So I recently attempted to apply for a passport for my newborn son. i applied online and used my parents uk address as a contact. During the whole process I ended up telling them that I actually lived in Greece. Big mistake. In the end we lost the money we put towards it and I will now have to re-apply. I think I may have no choice but to go the 'Legal' way and send it off to Spain. Do you think I should reapply leaving out the fact that I live in Greece or they would now have me on record as a Greek resident. I also have my own passport up for renewal. Ah what a headache...

Thanks in advance


----------



## gemmar (Sep 21, 2012)

Friktus said:


> So I recently attempted to apply for a passport for my newborn son. i applied online and used my parents uk address as a contact. During the whole process I ended up telling them that I actually lived in Greece. Big mistake. In the end we lost the money we put towards it and I will now have to re-apply. I think I may have no choice but to go the 'Legal' way and send it off to Spain. Do you think I should reapply leaving out the fact that I live in Greece or they would now have me on record as a Greek resident. I also have my own passport up for renewal. Ah what a headache...
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi

We moved to Thessaloniki from Uk on Friday. My daughter (9) has 6 months left on her passport which I realised a few days before we flew (with so much to do, it completely slipped my mind!) so now we're here and I need to get a renewal... I have no idea about my options and would really appReciate any help! My husband is flying back to the Uk on Jan 20th, is it better to get a counter signature there and get the new passport sent to my parents who are coming out in Feb or my husband is working with a really nice family here and one is a Dr but they have only known us since September.

Is it all a really complicated procedure? Help!!


----------

